# Where have the striper's gone?



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

I havent seen any reports on stripers, years ago escambia bay was a hotspot for them.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

We need some cold fronts


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Stripers*



CatHunter said:


> We need some cold fronts


Absolutely! Be patient; they will come. C2


----------



## grgrobards (Nov 15, 2011)

A friend of mine caught a nice one in Blackwater last week


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

grgrobards said:


> A friend of mine caught a nice one in Blackwater last week


I talked to a guy on the water this morning who told me his buddy caught a nice one on top water chasing bait a few days ago.
This was also on Blackwater.

I personally haven't hooked nor seen any caught yet.

What's the rule, no photo...it's just a fish story, lol.
Can't wait till they get fired up!


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Maybe ill go chase some stripers this winter while the cats take a brake.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

You can deep fish for them all year, but it has to be fairly cold to get them moving where you can catch them in fairly shallow water. Keep a jerkbait on deck and as soon as you see bait coming out of the water....throw!!!


----------

